# How can I write the Turkish letters on my English keyboard?



## Pitt

Hi,

I'd like to know if can I write the turkish letters ğ, ş, ç, ı on my english keyboard with the combinatıon: ALT + number

Thanks!


----------



## dudasd

You can make shortcuts yourself. Open a Word document. Choose "Insert", "Symbol" and then any of the fonts that have international set of characters (like Times New Roman, Verdana, Tahoma etc.). Choose the letter you want to create a shortcut for. Click "Shortcut Key" (down left). In the "Press new shortcut key" field type the combination you want, but before you confirm it, check if it's assigned to some other function. (It will inform you if the combination is "assigned" or "unassigned".) You can use ALT+something, but those functions are already assigned mostly, so I prefer CTRL+something (for example, my ç is CTRL+,+c – easy to remember because it's like adding a small comma under "c" letter).

Hope I helped.


----------



## Binapesi

Press "Alt" button and write any of those numbers for any letter keeping pressed on "Alt" ..
Are you planning to memorize them  

Â - 0194    
â - 0226

Ç - 0199
ç - 0231

Ğ - 0208  
ğ - 0240   

İ - 0221
ı -    

Î - 0206      
î - 0238

Ö - 0214
ö - 0246

Ş - 0222
ş - 0254

Ü - 0220     
ü - 0252

I couldn't find the lowercase i - dotless, sorry.
And this site might come in handy. You write the Turkish text with non-Turkish alphabet letters and it deasciifies them. 
Very good word it does, I tried 
Hope it helps ..


----------



## Pitt

Keyt said:


> Press "Alt" button and write any of those numbers for any letter keeping pressed on "Alt" ..
> Are you planning to memorize them
> 
> Â - 0194
> â - 0226
> 
> Ç - 0199
> ç - 0231
> 
> Ğ - 0208
> ğ - 0240
> 
> İ - 0221
> ı -
> 
> Î - 0206
> î - 0238
> 
> Ö - 0214
> ö - 0246
> 
> Ş - 0222
> ş - 0254
> 
> Ü - 0220
> ü - 0252
> 
> I couldn't find the lowercase i - dotless, sorry.
> And this site might come in handy. You write the Turkish text with non-Turkish alphabet letters and it deasciifies them.
> Very good word it does, I tried
> Hope it helps ..


 
On my german keyboard the combination ALT + number only does work with the letter ç, but not with the other letters. 
In any case it does work with the turkish keyboard.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## ta®antino

or you can copy and paste, if you dont want to do that  alt bla bla stuff, just copy and paste the letters above to a word pad etc. and then copy paste the letters whenever you gonna need them


----------



## avok

You can use this


----------



## Nilcan

you can use this website for the texts in Turkish, 
well, it helped me a lot when i had to work with a different keyboard, stupid mistakes may occur yet still it is quite useful 
PS: I am not allowed to post the URL but you can search the website as *"Turkish text deasciifier" *


----------



## huso

You can write âşçğüıöûî ÂŞÇĞÜİÖÛÎ Turkish letters by using the 'Alt Gr' key without changing keyboard with the free program offered by http://www.turkish-keyboard.com 

This program is just an extension of keyboard, it doesn't affect the other keys.


----------



## Singasong12

The i with no dot alt code is Alt+213  Enjoy.


----------



## dawar

http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/turkce.htm

Here you can write faster your text by adding a = after the letter you want. For example for ö you type o= and for ğ you type g=. 
It is quiet fast once you are used to it.


----------



## GNK

Pitt said:


> On my german keyboard the combination ALT + number only does work with the letter ç, but not with the other letters.
> In any case it does work with the turkish keyboard.
> 
> Many thanks for your help!




Bei mir (german keyboard) hat funktioniert:

Â Alt [gedrückt] 0194 [Zahlenblock]
â Alt [gedrückt] 0226 [Zahlenblock]

Î Alt [gedrückt] 0206 [Zahlenblock]
î Alt [gedrückt] 0238 [Zahlenblock]

Ç Alt [gedrückt] 0199 [Zahlenblock]
ç Alt [gedrückt] 0231 [Zahlenblock]

Ş Alt [gedrückt] 0350 [Zahlenblock]
ş Alt [gedrückt] 0351 [Zahlenblock]

yumusak g: 
Ğ Alt [gedrückt] 0286 [Zahlenblock]
ğ Alt [gedrückt] 0287 [Zahlenblock]


İ / i (mit Punkt): 
İ Alt [gedrückt] 0304 [Zahlenblock]
i Normales kleines i

I ı (ohne Punkt): 
I Normales großes I
ı Alt [gedrückt] 0305 [Zahlenblock]
ı Alt [gedrückt] 213 [Zahlenblock (nicht 0213)]

I hope it helps


----------



## snoopymanatee

You can use that website too;

http://www.turkcekarakter.com


----------



## salichomg

If you're looking for a temporary solution you can use this one *turkceyaz.com*
Write the letters w/o using the special Turkish characters and this site will add the special characters for you for example

If you write it like "Kis masali" this site will make it "Kış Masalı"


----------



## murattug

letter   ı   = Alt+141


----------

